# Baby Albino Pics



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Got some great pictures today, and just had to share!

[attachment=2:3sg50qgx]IMG_6480-1.JPG[/attachment:3sg50qgx]

I have to admit, at first, I was totally with the "red eyes are creepy" crowd, which, of course, all changed with the first one I actually met. Now I consider it a mixed blessing when we get albino babies. I love them, they've tended to be among the most charasmatic and sweet, but they're harder to find homes for.

[attachment=1:3sg50qgx]IMG_6473-1.JPG[/attachment:3sg50qgx]

We have three at the moment, and if I had a tiny top hat I swear I would have put it on the little one and made a Hedgehog-ball snowman. Ha-ha. Not sure if they would have cooperated with me on that... :lol:

[attachment=0:3sg50qgx]IMG_6485-1.JPG[/attachment:3sg50qgx]

This little guy is sooooooo sweet!


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Awwww they are so beautiful!!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

They are so adorable! Though I'm sure I wouldn't say no to an albino hedgie, I still don't totally love them...but they are all too cute for words, so maybe my mind is changing...


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Stunning!  Albinos are so cute, thanks for sharing!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

They are little cuties! I'm with the wary-about-albinism crowd, but the past few months or so I decided that albino hogs are cute.  I think it would take time for me to get used to the red eyes, but I wouldn't say no to having an albino.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

How adorable!

I like me some little snow angels ^_^

I would love to have an albino hedgie and hope to adopt one some day; I've almost decided that I'm only going to adopt one baby-baby hedgie from a breeder and then the rest will all be rescues; that being said I wish I were already living in Wyoming (moving in June) so I could swing by and meet your little cuties  

~Katie


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Geez Louise,
They are way too cute.
I just love the look of albinos myself
They just seem so clean and sweet looking.
Great pics.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! I absolutely love the last one. I hope we get to have an albino at some point. Fallen in love with them.


----------

